# selling on etsy



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Has anyone had success selling on etsy.com

Art


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Artsplace said:


> Has anyone had success selling on etsy.com
> 
> Art


Yep, we are slowly moving most of our business from Ebay or to Etsy. Business is picking up there and fees are much lower.


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> Yep, we are slowly moving most of our business from Ebay or to Etsy. Business is picking up there and fees are much lower.



I was thinking of listing with etsy but I wasn't sure if it would be worth it. Glad to know it seems to be worth a try


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

lbunsen said:


> I was thinking of listing with etsy but I wasn't sure if it would be worth it. Glad to know it seems to be worth a try


 
My wife handles all the internet stuff between Ebay and Etsy so I don't know all the particulars, but she did mention that almost half our daily orders are coming from Etsy now. It's taken a little while but it's now coming around. Maybe Etsy was fairly new at the time, I'm not sure. It's much less expensive. I have a CafePress store and that is doing well also.


----------



## bdemon (Sep 19, 2007)

Only sold one shirt since I started there three months back. But then, I haven't done much in the way of marketing there, having the Printmojo store.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

bdemon said:


> Only sold one shirt since I started there three months back. But then, I haven't done much in the way of marketing there, having the Printmojo store.


Not marketing your store could be a problem. Hard to sell something if not many people know you have it. I don't have time to do it either, but my wife is very good at it. She runs the three stores we have and I run my own business and cafepress store, while I also work full time.


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

Can you market on Etsy website?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

darkside said:


> Can you market on Etsy website?


I'd have to ask my wife. She handles all that stuff. I just complete all the orders when I get home.


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't sell on ebay any longer, went to etsy and sales started out great and are picking up daily. Very pleased on how its going.

Fees are considerably less to.

Mike


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

so Mike can you market on extsy website, or do you just put keywords like ebay in so your product comes up. thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

darkside said:


> so Mike can you market on extsy website, or do you just put keywords like ebay in so your product comes up. thanks


If by marketing you mean ads, then no.. there are no ads on Etsy. It works by keyword.

I love Etsy, I don't sell anything on there but I buy all the time. You will do well if you have a unique looking or artsy product, or something one-of-a-kind. Not really the place for "funny" tees.


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

are you sure the fees are lower, i just checked them out and they wonted I think like 3% of final sale?


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

darkside said:


> so Mike can you market on extsy website, or do you just put keywords like ebay in so your product comes up. thanks


Chris,

It works about the same way as ebay. When you list an item you select the category which then gives you choices for sub categories. You can also put in your own specific keywords.

From what I know, they DO NOT allow any commercial advertising or re-selling of store bought items. That's where my concern was as some of my stuff is store bought(raw materials) and then I customize them. I did contact etsy about my items and was told it was perfectly OK to list them.

I really like the site, just hope they can keep it safe and clean.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

darkside said:


> are you sure the fees are lower, i just checked them out and they wonted I think like 3% of final sale?


I haven't sold on ebay for quite some time, but if I recall, weren't the closeing fees there at least 5%

Not only that, it costs $.20 to list an item and it stays on 4 months. No picture fees either. all-in-all, pretty reasonable I believe.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

cool. thanks guys


----------

